

A Tab Management Idea (2nd half of post) - Ralfas
http://www.ralfas.com/tab-management

======
mattiask
Opera pretty much has this with it's new tab stacks. I think Firefox panorama
is a bit of a misconceived concept where they've gone more for what's "cool"
than practical.

The idea with panorama is that the browser is like your desktop and gives you
the tool to setup and arrange it like one. But the browser _isnt_ the desktop
and there's seldom need for such persistent configurations of browser windows.
Furthermore panorama feels one step too removed where you have to go into the
panorama view to change group.

Opera's tab stacks feels much more natural and immediate, simply drop tabs you
want to group, for instance, a "to read stack" and you can switch to it and
it's browser windows immediately. Also pinned tabs are great for putting
common windows to the far left, showing only the favicon and preventing it
from closing

~~~
Ralfas
I agree with most of your points. However, while I agree that Opera tab stacks
are better for grouping than Panorama, they still require a manual effort to
arrange them.

Also, expanding the group to view the tabs in that group returns the tab bar
to the cramped state where it's difficult to identify tab contents, while a
vertical listing alleviates that problem.

Pinned tabs are magical. :)

